# Three glasses of fizz a day 'could improve your memory'



## Northerner (May 5, 2013)

Researchers found that three glasses of bubbly a day could help ward off brain disorders such as dementia and Alzheimer's disease.
They discovered that a compound found in the black grapes, Pinot noir and Pinot meunier, both of which are used for champagne, helps stave off forgetfulness.
Jeremy Spencer, a biochemistry professor at Reading University, said: ?Dementia probably starts in the 40s and goes on to the 80s. It is a gradual decline and so the earlier people take these beneficial compounds in champagne, the better.?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodandd...-of-fizz-a-day-could-improve-your-memory.html


----------



## Vicsetter (May 5, 2013)

I thought that after 3 glasses you started to forget how many you had had.  So how does this work?


----------



## HOBIE (May 5, 2013)

I wounder how much the french paid the reporter for that storey ?


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2013)

Wish i could afford bubbley lol.


----------



## Vicsetter (May 6, 2013)

Maybe it works with CAVA, thats not too expensive.


----------



## Vicsetter (May 6, 2013)

Steff said:


> Wish i could afford bubbley lol.



You will be able to when you get to 40


----------



## AlisonM (May 6, 2013)

I need to win the lottery so I can start knocking back The Widow then!


----------



## Aoife (May 6, 2013)

Prosecco is ?6 in Asda, now I have found the excuse I have been looking for


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 6, 2013)

Just think how much the nhs could save on care costs if the bubbles were on prescription


----------

